# Pool's Open!!!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, pool's open! Come on down and get wet!


































Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks like fun, Mark.

We have a brief shot of snow this morning.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

looks like fun. A few more weeks for me.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like the kids are having a great time...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we had ours open last year


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm SO jealous. We're going to have a HIGH of 50 degrees today. I'm thinking we've got a few more weeks until we open our pool tool. Can't wait for the warm weather!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Those are some great shots
















Thor


----------

